
Ask HN: Did I just see a flexport ad on Hacker News? - 627467
Here https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=14835326
======
mattkrea
You'll see this occasionally for YC companies

~~~
gus_massa
(Agree.)

More details in the FAQ:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

> _Can I post a job ad?_

[...]

> _The other kind of job ad is reserved for YC-funded startups. These appear
> on the front page, but are not stories: they have no vote arrows, points, or
> comments. They begin part-way down, then fall steadily, and only one should
> be on the front page at a time._

~~~
627467
I went to FAQ to look for this before posting but I guess my short attention
spam syndrome prevented me from reading the third paragraph.

Mea culpa

